# Rough Idle



## JamesJ (Jun 2, 2011)

I have decided to try and fix the rough idle on my new TT. I had the coilpacks replaced under the recall last week at Audi so it's not caused by these.

If I unplug the MAF sensor should it run smooth at idle if the MAF is at fault? What should I check next if that doesn't cure the problem? Throttle body clean? Although I dont fancy doing that myself.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, Try the MAF, if that doesn't cure it, replacing spark plugs would be my next option.
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

JamesJ said:


> If I unplug the MAF sensor should it run smooth at idle if the MAF is at fault?


Yes... you will also have a light on so ignore that


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi James, Try the MAF, if that doesn't cure it, replacing spark plugs would be my next option.
> Hoggy.


Would you recommend just the original Audi sparks? Or aftermarket?

Mike.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, I would stick with OEM NGK PFR6Q for 225. & NGK IZKR7B for 3.2
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mike, I would stick with OEM NGK PFR6Q for 225. & NGK IZKR7B for 3.2
> Hoggy.


Hoggy m8 same plugs for the 180 as 225


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mike, I would stick with OEM NGK PFR6Q for 225. & NGK IZKR7B for 3.2
> ...


Hi Gazz, Thanks,Yes, just wanted to distingush between 1.8 & 3.2.

Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ahh ok bud cheers


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

the coolant temp sender can cause a bad idle too if its on its way out


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks hoggy, and sorry to hijack the thread slightly there!! 
Mike


----------



## OB TT (Sep 20, 2010)

I would def give the throttle body clean and alignment a go. This worked for me


----------



## JamesJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Right I have unplugged the maf and the idle is better. However when I plugged it back in the idle stayed the same and the light stayed lit on the dash. I had double checked and it is defiantly plugged in so how do I get the light on the dash to go out?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, Fault light will go out after a couple of runs/starts.
Hoggy.


----------



## steve180bhp (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi jamesj, I had same problem with idle,since you have had the coilpacks replaced and tried the maf, I would try the throttle body clean and alignment. Its not as hard to do as you may think.If you are carefull ,you can reuse the gasket ,so it will only cost you the price of some carb cleaner (about £5).


----------

